# New Aurora AFX Super II Slot Car Box - Who needs 1?



## TOPTOYCOMPANY (Feb 13, 2017)

Who needs 1 or more of these babies? Pm me!


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I see you found THIS place too,On here I am Ho$$mad1.....Dennis


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

PM sent, Thanks.


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

PM sent.....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards TTC! Hope you decide to stick around. :cheers2:


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Must not want to sell them. I've sent 2 PMs and nothing more here. :frown2:


----------

